# Favortive Arabian Stallion?



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Well one of my all time favorites is Khemosabi. He's a very pretty guy and from what everyone's told me, a very calm even tempered horse that got along with everyone. I've seen pictures at the barn where he stood at stud for the last years of his life, with little kids sitting on him. I also really like Alada Baskin I, who is my horses sire. He's also very nice looking, and from what I've heard has a great personality as well. Since I got my mare, I've been trying to learn more about the pros and cons of the different lines, and what it all means, as I definitely want to breed my mare down the road.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

The Black Stallion
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

^

Following that vein, my absolute favorite Arabian stud right now is Khartoon Khlassic who is a son of Khemosabi. He's a sabino, so the color is a fantastic bonus, but even without it he's my favorite. He's thick and athletic and built more like a small Quarter Horse then a big dainty giraffe, much more resembling the foundation Arabians years ago I think. And he's a proven producer of outstanding performance horses, so there just isn't anything that tops him for me right now.










www.KhartoonKhlassic.com


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

My fave is a stallion who was bred in Australia. His name was Nile, he was out of a Hadban Enzahi daughter, who was also an Aswan grandaughter. As you can probably guess, I love love love Nazeer bred Egyptians lol.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Unfortunately Spirit Thyme did not make top ten at nationals, but he's a cute boy! 

I got to meet some upcoming stallions in person at nationals, so here's my list 

This is KM Bugatti, GORGEOUS hunter. He's a sweet guy in person, though not as tall as you'd expect. 









His sire is Versace, one that I've been in love with for forever! He sired many top sires, but he has passed away 









Just Joe, A son of Versace, who is not very well-known YET, but I saw him at nationals and fell in love. He went top ten, should have gotten reserve IMO. Don't have a photo 

ENZO!! Love this boy. Love the foals, love love love! His head is the best I've ever seen IMO. It's so wide and lovely, and it is definitely a signature he passes to his foals. Padrons Psyche x Bey Shah mare. He's gorgeous as a hunter as well.









My favorite Enzo son is Eden C, who just won junior stallions at nationals: (note the perfect ears...)









I DO like Pikhasso as a hunter, I wasn't a fan until he was about 3 though, he looked to Qh-ish until then. I'm still iffy about pinto arabs, but he is a nice boy 









I have to post EKS Bey Al Gazal (who should have won senior stallions!!! instead of reserve hehe). I have him on my wall, actually 









Oh! And my favorite sport stallion is SH Redemption! I'm seriously thinking about using him as a future sire... him & Bugatti.









Hm, I believe that's all. Not overboard at all, it's so hard to choose!!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

mbender said:


> The Black Stallion
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
**** why can't anyone create an exeptional-quality black arab?? That book I swear...


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

The barn I was helping out at has a very nice stud named WH Alimanor, he is out of Aastoria by Emanor. Emanor kin are very wanted around my area. Alimanor himself has sired some beautiful foals, none proven since this year was his first year with foals on the ground. He has a pretty accomplished show record as well.










































*2005 SWAA STALLION HALTER- CHAMPION*​
*2005 PACIFIC RIM STALLION HALTER-CHAMPION*​
*2006 HERITAGE COUNTRY JUNIOR HORSE-CHAMPION*​
*2006 RALLY IN THE VALLEY COUNTRY JUNOIR HORSE-CHAMPION*​
*2006 SPRING DAFFODIL COUNTRY OPEN JUNIOR HORSE-RESERVE*​
*2006 SUMMER DAFFODIL COUNTRY OPEN-RESERVE*​
*2007 SPRING DAFFODIL ENGLISH PLEASURE OPEN-RESERVE*​
*2007 REGION V ENGLISH OPEN -RESERVE*​
But other than that I really like Khemosabi, Klassic Kartoon and Magnum Psyche.

At the same place I ride there is a Magnum Psyche mare and she is the dam of one of Alimanor's foals, a very nice looking filly that just won her first weanling halter show bringing in 100 dollars.

















​


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

I love me some Ferzon. Very influential stallion. 









Ferzon to the left, Gai Parada to the right.









But if I were looking at studs to breed to now, it would definitely be this guy: 
FC Casino Royale


















Some of his get:
Flash Pointt








Gold N Dove








Rio









Ask me last year if I would have chosen to breed to a stallion that consistently throws chestnut foals and I would have laughed at you, but I really like him. Wish I could find a confo shot of him without the tack though.


----------



## dashforcache (Nov 2, 2010)

dressagebelle said:


> Well one of my all time favorites is Khemosabi. He's a very pretty guy and from what everyone's told me, a very calm even tempered horse that got along with everyone. I've seen pictures at the barn where he stood at stud for the last years of his life, with little kids sitting on him. I also really like Alada Baskin I, who is my horses sire. He's also very nice looking, and from what I've heard has a great personality as well. Since I got my mare, I've been trying to learn more about the pros and cons of the different lines, and what it all means, as I definitely want to breed my mare down the road.


the arabian breeding barn i worked at had a granddaughter of Khemosabi her name was Khamia Khoket she was black and used for dressage...beautiful temperment. Khamiah Khoket KF | Arabian Broodmare of Khafra Arabians in B.C., Canada and my favourite stallion was just a weanling when i started there and had quite the fun personality and grew into a beautiful stud but has passed away i believe last year...not sure what happened as i have not worked there for a while but he was extremely young.his name was bravo bay KFR Bravo Bay | Arabian Horse For Sale @ Khafra Arabians in B.C., Canada


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Isn't it cool how we all love a specific breed, but all love different representations of that breed? Arabians rock my world


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

^^
Yes! 
I'm not a fan of the english pleasure type horses, but I can't help but admire the Baske Afire, Afire Bey V, Huckleberry Bey, etc. horses


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Zimbolic. Gorgeous and a true gentleman.

Zimbolic PGN+/ | Arabian Horses of Serr'raa Arabians | Stallion Zimbolic PGN+/


----------



## Rumonek (Nov 3, 2010)

Eliz said:


> **** why can't anyone create an exeptional-quality black arab?? That book I swear...


They can, I happen to own one


----------



## Rumonek (Nov 3, 2010)

Ok, my turn 
I have far too many stallions to post for my "favorites" so I'll do stallions I have chose to breed to.

Next year my multi-champion Saddleseat mare will be going to Khartoon Khlassic









This year I got an exceptional colt from the multi-champion Straight Egyptian, AK stallion El Norus.

















Another favorite of mine who I planned on breeding to and have passed onto my friend, Multi-Champion stallion GF Omega


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Rumonek said:


> They can, I happen to own one


Photos? Info? 

I just meant that there are RARELY national champions that are black


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

mls said:


> Zimbolic. Gorgeous and a true gentleman.
> 
> Zimbolic PGN+/ | Arabian Horses of Serr'raa Arabians | Stallion Zimbolic PGN+/


 
Ah, Bey Shah horse, very lovely indeed


----------



## Rumonek (Nov 3, 2010)

I think that's more because blacks are thrown right into a breeding program based on color alone, so they rarely see the show ring.
My bay mare Nadira is sired by a very nice Black Arabian. He is a race and endurance winner. Unfortunately, a pasture accident kept him from becomming a "big" name. 

















And here is my filly, pictured below at a year old.
She is a *Simeon Shai and Nykoli+ grand-daughter. Not sure if she'll hit the show ring or not, her partnered owner would like to use her for a pleasure horse (trails).

















2 years old









Have to get decent photos of her in the spring. She's a BIG filly pushing 15.1 barefoot and I'm not measuring with the "Arabian stick" as I do not care about height being only 5'5. She has a lovely, classic head as well that her super thick and long forelock likes to hid. :sigh:


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

My two top favs have already been mentioned -- Khemosabi and Khartoon Khlassic.

I can attest to the exceptional temperament of Khemo horses as I own a grandson of his myself.

Always been a fan of Barich de Washoe.


----------



## HNS101 (Oct 26, 2010)

I love bask, Afir bey V, and Bey Starr who in fact is black rofl








afire.jpg







bey starr.jpg

i couldn't find a good pic of bask xD


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Rumonek: I hope you're not offended by this, but I really don't think I like his head :/ his eyes seem small or something. It could be the picture though, because the filly has a nice head 

I hope to see more black horses in the ring, though I don't think anyone should breed for color. Actually, I wonder if the actual arabian people (from the desert lol) would like darker horses, since they hold heat more? Idk though cause most of the Babson Egyptians are darker colors... ;P


----------



## Rumonek (Nov 3, 2010)

Eliz said:


> Rumonek: I hope you're not offended by this, but I really don't think I like his head :/ his eyes seem small or something. It could be the picture though, because the filly has a nice head
> 
> I hope to see more black horses in the ring, though I don't think anyone should breed for color. Actually, I wonder if the actual arabian people (from the desert lol) would like darker horses, since they hold heat more? Idk though cause most of the Babson Egyptians are darker colors... ;P


Doesn't offend me, he's not mine 
He has a gorgeous, very expressive eye. It is extremely difficult to get good photos of black horses faces- their eyes blend right in. I love his head- it's refined, triangular, and not freaky in any way. If you dont like his head you probably wont like any of my horses heads lol

The filly isn't his daughter, I'll post a photo of his daughter below.
Actually, it is said that the blacks were killed at birth because it was believed they were evil. 

Here is his daughter









Of course she's blinking in this photo 

















FWIW
These horses are race horses- they arent bred for "pretty" faces or big poppy eyes. I love their classic looks


----------



## Rumonek (Nov 3, 2010)

Here's another of dad
*







*


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know much about Arabs but if I was going to breed to any stud, I would pick the stud that belongs to my friend Kathryn. I don't know anything about his breeding. The only thing that I do know about him is that he has the most amazing temperment, he has won a buttload of endurance and CTR competitions (most recently a 60 mile CTR this summer/fall), and passes his temperment on to all of his babies. Plus, he isn't a dinky looking thing that I would have to worry about breaking a leg on.


----------



## RenexArabs (Oct 13, 2009)

Love looking through pics of Arabian stallions, not to be corney, but really they are all beautiful.

Here are a few of my personal Favorites.

Ali Jamaal,



> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v228/CanadianKristine/ali20jamaal-1.jpg


Gazal Al Shaqab










Magic Dream CAHR











ES California Dreamin











Psytanium











There are about a million more!!!

Where is heather?? she needs to post some pics of ST!! He looked great at Nationals!!!!
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v228/CanadianKristine/trot.jpg


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

Eliz said:


> I hope to see more black horses in the ring, though I don't think anyone should breed for color. Actually, I wonder if the actual arabian people (from the desert lol) would like darker horses, since they hold heat more? Idk though cause most of the Babson Egyptians are darker colors... ;P


Actually for the most part black and very dark colored Arabians were not considered the ideal. Greys were highly favored over most other colors and in some tribes any black foals born that didn't grey out were culled. That's why it's not as easy to find nice black Arabians today. 

I wish I could find my source for this. I read it somewhere and it was also discussed in one of my classes (I'm an Equine Science major), how the Bedouin preferred greys. I believe the reason they did not like black horses was due to a superstition of some sort. I'll see if I can find it for you.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

My favorites are 

Fadjur









Cass Ole (black- the black stallion)








But if course we all know him as









Mista Beaujangles (cant find a picture of him right now, apart from one on him pedigree
Mista Beaujangles Arabian

Distinkt


----------



## Rumonek (Nov 3, 2010)

Strange said:


> Actually for the most part black and very dark colored Arabians were not considered the ideal. Greys were highly favored over most other colors and in some tribes any black foals born that didn't grey out were culled. That's why it's not as easy to find nice black Arabians today.
> 
> I wish I could find my source for this. I read it somewhere and it was also discussed in one of my classes (I'm an Equine Science major), how the Bedouin preferred greys. I believe the reason they did not like black horses was due to a superstition of some sort. I'll see if I can find it for you.


Very true. It's not the same nowadays though- grey is the hardest color to sell. I imagine it is because it is the most common color in the breed.

They didn't like blacks because they thought they were evil- a devils horse.


----------



## RenexArabs (Oct 13, 2009)

I don't mind any colour, a good horse is a good horse. I have to admit that dark mahogany (almost black) and grey seem to be the colours that catch my eye in the ring.


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

I have a few, but Raffon is at the very top of my favorites list.... I prefer the Arabians of "yesteryear".....


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Rumonek: Oh, okay I admittedly don't know much about the "non-show" (endurance, racing, etc..) arabs. It's crazy how much the breed differs according to its purpose.

As far as colors go, I don't discriminate. I wouldn't hesitate to buy a horse just because of its color. Being human though, I am partial to some colors. Bay, mostly


----------



## Rumonek (Nov 3, 2010)

LOL it's no problem.
All of my mares (minus the NSH) are race and endurance bred. I absolutely love it- pretty enough to do SHIH and MR Halter if I really wanted to, but ALL SPORT. Can't beat it IMO.

Im not big into the MR events, so a MR horse isn't what I am after 
I think some of the MR Halter stallions are nice (like Omega for example) but do not like the extreme heads, long backs, flat table-top croups... all things that can attribute to difficulty performing.


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

I was always taught that table-top croups were desired among the endurance people because it gave the horse more stamina as opposed to steeper croups made for power...

Idk, that is just what I've heard/read, you're the one actually in the biz


----------



## Rumonek (Nov 3, 2010)

I wouldn't believe that... the table toup croups dont allow for very good muscling and make weak hips and loins.

Oh, and on the subject of color, I LOVE color. I just made my dream a reality in purchasing a 53% Arabian Cremello colt, so he'll produce palomino, buckskin, and smokey black with my purebred Arabian mares every time. I'm pretty excited!


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

IMO colors like buckskin and palomino & cremello are "impurities" of the breed, and indicate cross breeding somewhere along the line. I've been reading too many of the old Arabian breeding manuals lately 0_o


----------



## Rumonek (Nov 3, 2010)

It IS cross breeding- dilute (anything other than Black, Bay, Chestnut, and Grey) doesn't exist in the Purebred Arabians. My colt is 53% Arabian and will be bred to Purebred mares to produce registered HALF Arabians. They all will be dilute. The resulting foals will be about 76% Arabian.

I predominantly breed colored HALF Arabians, I enjoy my color, and enjoy my Arabians, so I breed for colorful half-Arabians with quality comming first, naturaly.


----------



## FeatheredFeet (Jan 27, 2010)

I suppose my favourite Arabian stallion, will always be Azh Naborr. (Naborr x Azhderiane) I watched as he was born, saw him almost every day for years and later bred my Al-Marah Rahcount daughter to him. A really tall boy - 16.1 I believe, he went on to sire over 300 offspring. Many made a name for themselves in the US and across the world. 

It was a tragic situation, when all of Sam Azhderian's horses were dumped into an auction after he sold them. Luckily, my daughter and many others, got Azh Naborr, Azhdahar McCoy (The Real McCoy x Azhderiane) and many others, out of there before they ended up in a killer's hands.

There is a pic of Azh Naborr here..

Photo: AZHNABORR by *Naborr | Arabian Horse: *Naborr album | Hypoint | Fotki.com, photo and video sharing made easy.

He died in 2009 at the ripe old age of (I believe) 35 or so.

Lizzie


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

Rumonek said:


> It IS cross breeding- dilute (anything other than Black, Bay, Chestnut, and Grey) doesn't exist in the Purebred Arabians. My colt is 53% Arabian and will be bred to Purebred mares to produce registered HALF Arabians. They all will be dilute. The resulting foals will be about 76% Arabian.
> 
> I predominantly breed colored HALF Arabians, I enjoy my color, and enjoy my Arabians, so I breed for colorful half-Arabians with quality comming first, naturaly.


 
Ohh haha I thought you found a "pure arab" that was cremello.. ;p
I've never owned a half arab, but I've been around a few... mostly QH crosses.


----------



## Rumonek (Nov 3, 2010)

Haha, nope 
He's 53%... going to be getting some video this week, maybe I'll post it here on the forum.

I have never owned a Quarab before- rode one and that was it.


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

My favorites are:

The Goldolphin Arabian
The Black Stallion
Bask
I was flipping though a horse magazine I have and there was a beautiful chestnut stallion called Fire & Ice(I think that was his name and I think he is Arabian.)

And all the horses others have posted are beautiful!!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I think my favorite Arabian stallion would have to be Fame VF...can't seem to find any good pics of him...


----------



## ShadowSpazzz (Aug 9, 2010)

Fire 'n' Ice has to be one of my all time favorites!!


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

ShadowSpazzz said:


> Fire 'n' Ice has to be one of my all time favorites!!


Thats him!! I absolutely love him!! He is beautiful! Thank you for posting these!


----------



## ShadowSpazzz (Aug 9, 2010)

WildJessie said:


> Thats him!! I absolutely love him!! He is beautiful! Thank you for posting these!


Isn't he gorgeous?? You're very welcome!!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I believe the reason the beduins preferred grey (especially) was because the black and darker horses would be more easily overheated, because their coats absorbed the sun, rather than reflecting it (like a grey, or chestnut would). So it wasn't necessarily because they were "evil" as much as they might not handle the work as well.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

I have no idea about arabians but i always ooh & ahh at Shai'lan SHAH dont know anything about him but he sure is puurrtty =) Not sure how they judge Arabians.

pics:


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

*Favorite Arabian Stallions*

*Padron 



,Great Grand Sire, Grand Sire Khadraj NA, Sire svs Fornaio, svs Il Divo, My stallion




*Muscat








And *Muscat because I love his looks, temperament and level headedness that he passed on to his offspring.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

i would have to say amir el shaklan and fire n ice!!


----------



## blueberryhill (Jan 19, 2010)

My favorite Arabians are the Khemosabi lines. I own a bay grandson and a bay Great Grandson of Khemosabi. I would recommend that line to anyone. I also have a son of AE Psymbolic that has a wonderful temperment. He is very young and waiting to see how he fills out and what comes of him.


----------



## LDW (Nov 20, 2010)

Debi Spitzfaden says the following in an article appearing in the Pacific & Southwest Arabian Magazine: 
_Black horses have been rare, coveted and surrounded by mystique since antiquity. In the ancient Arab world, the horse's color was often associated with certain characteristics. Bays were said to be surefooted and enduring; chestnuts the most swift, grey were ceremonial favorites and the black horse was said to be the bearer of good fortune. The Prophet Mohammed, founder of Islam, is thought to be responsible for much of the Bedouins' color symbolism for horses. It is said that his favorite mare was a black and led a force 300 horses strong during the first battle of Islam._
_It is perhaps because of this symbolism as well as the extreme rarity of true black Arabian horses that they were typically reserved only for the stables of sheiks and high government officials.”_
Prince Mohammed Aly of Egypt, taken from his notes on Arab, type and colour states: _“The black horse, being very rare and more full-blooded was reserved for chiefs!”_
There are several other theories as well however as to why they are so scarce, such as them being too visible in battle in the desert to them being considered evil because of their black coat, hence being culled at birth.
For me, ever since I watched the Black Stallion movies, I have been obsessed with them. Back then, here in South Africa, they are very scarce, quality ones even more so. After years of searching and praying, Shazaar stepped out of my dream. He has many greats in his pedigree including Ruminaja Ali, The Minstril, Bey Shah and Aladdin. To me, he is a dream come true, the most beautiful horse and I love him dearly.
I have no idea how to upload photos from here - I tried but it's either me or our systems here work differently to yours or aren't as advanced. However, I invite you to see photos of my black Arabian stallion at the following pages:
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/profile.php?id=100000407156217 (My facebook page - you will be able to access the photo albums of him)
http://www.retreat2eden.co.za/arabian_stud_farms.htm - under Shareef Arabians. You will also find an article I wrote there on black Arabians.
Keep the photos coming, Arabians are the best!


----------



## Arabian Girl (Sep 24, 2010)

Wow, LDW, that's a beautiful, beautiful horse. Black Arabians are my favourite. You are really blessed to have him, and very informative writeup too. Thank you.


----------



## WildJessie (Oct 15, 2010)

Beautiful horse LDW. My dream is also to won a black arabian stallion.Thank you for sharing.


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Just stumbled across this guy and I am in LOVE! Gainey horses have found a place in my heart, that's for sure!

Noble Rhyton
Gai Monarch X *Cesarzowa


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

I really like Akhademy, but I REALLY like the babies he throws.

Akhademy ~ Arabian Stallion


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

grayshell38 said:


> Just stumbled across this guy and I am in LOVE! Gainey horses have found a place in my heart, that's for sure!
> 
> Noble Rhyton
> Gai Monarch X *Cesarzowa


 
Wow, what an exotic face! I love that horse!


----------



## CessBee (Dec 6, 2008)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


























In NZ this is one of my favourite Arab Stallions, his name is Redwood Lodge Firewalker


----------



## RoxanneElizabeth (Dec 18, 2009)

Padron for me too! I am surprised he was only mentioned once so far.
http://midwestarabian.com/z_photos_old/stallions/magnum_and_padron_david.jpg


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

well my horsewho isn't alive anymore wasn't "famous" nor was he stalion for along time that I know of but he was my favorite...my avatar horse


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 5, 2010)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> ^
> 
> Following that vein, my absolute favorite Arabian stud right now is Khartoon Khlassic who is a son of Khemosabi. He's a sabino, so the color is a fantastic bonus, but even without it he's my favorite. He's thick and athletic and built more like a small Quarter Horse then a big dainty giraffe, much more resembling the foundation Arabians years ago I think. And he's a proven producer of outstanding performance horses, so there just isn't anything that tops him for me right now.
> 
> ...


I will *hopefully* be buying a half Arab foal by him in 2012 (the owner will be breeding her National Show horse mare to him next year.)

My favorite full Arab is Tammen, but my fave. half Arab is In Gold We Trust- aka Lucian who belongs to my dear freind at Rumonek Arabians.
Login | Facebook


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

BASK?! My Arabian...that was his parent I think!


----------



## Gus (Oct 22, 2010)

I just no he has Bask in his blood


----------



## deineria (Mar 22, 2009)

I have to choose my own, JC Signature, our young SE Stallion out of The Source CC.








and then his sire, The Source CC








and his grandsire, Salaa El Dine









More on JC can be found here: JC Signature


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

CessBee said:


> In NZ this is one of my favourite Arab Stallions, his name is Redwood Lodge Firewalker


Now THAT is an Arabian!!!!!


----------

